# Can the Sea King be Replaced?



## protectorian (2 Aug 2012)

*Can the Sea King be Replaced?*

Does anyone remember why the EH-101 Cormorant order for 50 by the Mulroney government was cancelled by the Chretien Liberal Government? 1 of his first acts of parliament. He called them "Cadillac helicopters" Suggesting the PC's of that era were stuffing their plates with overly expensive equipment that was inadequate for their mission assignments. (The Sea King's adequacy was never questioned, only it's age)

The Sea Kings were supposed to be retired in 2000, we're still stuck with em on deck.
(fine by me... those are our babies)

It turns out that the Liberal government was right about the EH-101 not being the right helicopters to replace the Sea Kings but it turned out that they were wrong that we didn't need helicopters.  We just didn't need to replace the Sea Kings with them.  It turned out that in 1998 they ended up buying 15 cormorants to replace the aged Labradors, this came with complications & an initial loss of 500 million for the previous cancellation. (As reported by CBC's review: Requiem for the Sea King.)

those were the good old "crazy canuck" days eh!

But the Liberals 10 years later did get the S-92 Replacement helicopter ball rolling. That was the original designation, started by the Liberals at 3.2 billion for 28 of them, Which is now the very late CH-148 Cyclone designation. *Yippy it'll never replace Sea King!*
The Defence minister Bill Graham called it "the right helicopter for the Canadian Forces at the best price for Canadians." in keeping with Liberals stated reason for cancelling the EH-101 purchase. which was a erroneous reason but, the Mulroney government wasn't truthful about it's reasons for wanting to buy them.
(They didn't want to replace the Sea King either - too emotional maybe?)

The original EH-101 deal, which we needed would have given us 50 units for 4.8 Billion. they would not have effectively replaced the Sea King but they would
have replaced the Labrador the Chinook & given us some independent & advanced airlift capabilities in Afghanistan instead of having to beg the Americans for
used Chinooks & then go on their ever so long waiting list for new & improved Chinooks, still waiting again. (The Sea King still faithfully serving)

So there was this double dance in parliament between the 2 parties, with both agreeing we needed to replace the Sea Kings but neither party  actually doing anything about it. _We replaced every Helicopter except the Sea Kings._ (But their pilots are now worried none of them will be left to admire if they all crash from operational exhaustion).

Why? The Sea Kings are a symbol of our National Pride & achievement. CBC's "Requiem for the Sea King" explains this thoroughly. using the Sea Kings Canada revolutionizeed the Naval combat ship...giving us a great reputation among allies & enemies. Making us Revered for Military innovation & initiative. (The Sea King was at the forefront of that development)

*WE CAN NEVER REPLACE THE SEA KING's* that was the message. Their meaning & significance to Canada is as great as the Spitfire to Britain or the Browning Colt 1911 to the USA. (So I give you a Salute to the Sea King)

Spitfires remain in use by British enthusiasts today. The 1911 is still a coveted hand gun bought & sold in the USA. *The Sea King must never see the inside of a scrap yard!* That's what the government is trying to tell us all.  Everyone! The whole world.

Don't mess with the Sea King!

Canada is the Sea King... the King!  :threat:

(obey the Sea King)

Get it!

Unite! Restore National Pride! Love the Sea King! Ready aye Ready!
~Lest we forget ~


----------



## protectorian (2 Aug 2012)

A Final Ode to the Sea King!
By CBC

FACTS AND FIGURES - CH-124 SEA KING Length 22.12 m Wingspan 60 ft Height 5.13m Weight 8,680 kg Power Two 1,500 Shaft Horsepower General Electric T-58-100 turboshafts Speed 280 km/h Ceiling 3,077 m Range 648 km Load 2,250 kg Equipment Forward Looking Infrared Radar (FLIR), Passive/Active Sonar Armament Mk 46 Mod V homing torpedoes, self-defence machine gun Crew 2 pilots, 1 navigator, 1 airborne electronic sensor operator Year(s) procured 1963 to 1969 Quantity in CF 28 Location(s) 12 Wing Shearwater, N.S Victoria, B.C. International Airport. Although one of the oldest Aircraft in Canada's airforce, the Sea King is also one of its busiest. It has seen service in a variety of international and domestic roles in recent years including the Persian Gulf, Somalia, Yugoslavia, East Timor, Manitoba Floods, Swiss Air disaster and boarding of GTS Katie. Courtesy DND

From: _Requiem for the Sea King_


----------



## aesop081 (2 Aug 2012)

protectorian said:
			
		

> It turns out that the Liberal government was right about the EH-101 not being the right helicopters
> to replace the Sea Kings




 ???



> (They didn't want to replace the Sea King either - too emotional)



Yes, i am sure that's the reason.



> but they would have replaced the Labrador the Chinook & given us some independent & advanced
> airlift capabilities in Afghanistan instead of having to beg the Americans for
> used Chinooks & then go on their ever so long waiting list for new & improved
> Chinooks, still waiting again. (The Sea King still faithfully serving)



I am not sure what planet you live on.


----------



## GAP (2 Aug 2012)

Is he just getting home from Happy Hour?  ???


----------



## protectorian (2 Aug 2012)

> "I am not sure what planet you live on."



Neither am I, it's a huge universe, I have no idea what our official planet designation is
other than the traditional term, earth.

but I know I do live in a country that once had honor & Transformed the worlds Navies
into something special using the Sea King & that this Countries sovereignty, freedom & security
owes a debt of gratitude to the Sea king & it's pilots & associated operators of the RCN.

A gratitude I wish to show with this above ode.

I'll admit there may be some minor inadequacies or differences of opinion on the political
stuff & pleas feel free to correct or advise me on those maters. I'd be willing to make
changes.

The point to this though was = The only way we could possibly replace the Sea King's
Role is with a major Naval innovation that will do what the Sea king really did...
& that is, give us the initiative & a place of honor among the worlds navies.
& to salute the Sea king!

I hope there will be some who agree.
I think the world is a place where legends are made
& I think the Sea king is a great Legend, worthy to immortalized.
for all time.

 ;D


----------



## protectorian (2 Aug 2012)

> Is he just getting home from Happy Hour?



nah, i wrote it all sober man. I spent most of the night, reflecting, meditating, laughing, crying,
all about the Sea king & the way it started was I had this dream of Canada without Sea King's
& Canada was no more! so I started doing research on it & it's replacements & it got really
emotional for me! I love Canada!

 :moose:


----------



## Towards_the_gap (2 Aug 2012)

protectorian said:
			
		

> nah, i wrote it all sober man. I spent most of the night, reflecting, meditating, laughing, crying,
> all about the Sea king & the way it started was I had this dream of Canada without Sea King's
> & Canada was no more! so i started do research on it & it's replacements & it got really
> emotional for me! I love Canada!
> ...



Maybe you should get out more, and stop posting inane drivel.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Aug 2012)

Maybe he works for Sikorsky.


----------



## protectorian (2 Aug 2012)

> Maybe you should get out more, and stop posting inane drivel.



I do walk the dog 3 times a day & visit the pool.
but i suffer a permanent Achilles tendon & Chronic sprain.
Researching topics of interests is my no.1 activity these days.

But please do tell what you thought was so inane about this.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Aug 2012)

Some of us take pride in our A,B,Cs - Accuracy, Brevity, Clarity.

Your posts are none of those.


----------



## protectorian (2 Aug 2012)

> Maybe he works for Sikorsky.



I hate Sikorsky, they have screwed us over with the Ch-148...
they're bullshit & they can kiss me arse!

& Canada's Sea king's do NOT represent Sikorsky, they represent Canada.
Sikorsky can lay pride on em but they can suck my you know what too!


----------



## protectorian (2 Aug 2012)

> Some of us take pride in our A,B,Cs - Accuracy, Brevity, Clarity.
> 
> Your posts are none of those.



aw you guys are just mad because I appear to be exonerating parliament
on the blunders of replacing the Sea King.

Not at all!  Just so you know; it's they're damn fault but it's we the people
who are the government & we love our Sea King as our symbol of national
pride.

Peace out!

 8)


----------



## Towards_the_gap (2 Aug 2012)

Your spelling and grammar are all over the place. 

There is an entire thread dedicated to the Sea King replacement, and you start up a new one with a diatribe that is quite frankly, weird.

And finally, no one cares how late you stay up at night crying over the Sea King. Fill out your profile and let us know your experience with them and you may gain some credence. Otherwise......you get the idea.


----------



## protectorian (2 Aug 2012)

> and you may gain some credence. Otherwise......you get the idea.



oh I assure you that I am not trying to gain credence. not for myself.
I am only interested in expressing to those who serve & to the Sea King
lovers everywhere my humble gratitude for all those years of protection
& service & the suffrage currently (I served long time ago, before the 1st
gulf war, I barely remember but loved it when I did).

I was in Land command not Navy, reserves only.
but I did 2 years as air cadets. That's it

I went to college studied business administration.
I have worked for Government contractors as an information researcher.
It is that skill that enables me to know anything I want.
well the gist of it anyway.

Always admired the Sea King.

& I'm writing this to you only because i'm not sure how to use that darn profile page
yet.

--------------------------
Ok fixed that, got some info up on there now!


----------



## Edward Campbell (2 Aug 2012)

protectorian said:
			
		

> oh I assure you that I am not trying to gain credence. not for myself.
> I am only interested in expressing to those who serve & to the Sea King
> lovers everywhere my humble gratitude for all those years of protection
> & service & the suffrage currently (I served long time ago, before the 1st
> ...




I suggest you read more, especially the site guidelines, and post less. You are only embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Aug 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I suggest you read more, especially the site guidelines, and post less. You are only embarrassing yourself.



 :goodpost:   This.

Stop trolling & spamming

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

